# Sizing up - rocker/hybrid



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

What's your take, is it better to size up on these profiles? Size down? Properly size?

I'm considering going full rocker or CRC, just wondering what most are doing on these profiles and what they are experiencing.

I'm thinking sizing up would help gain a few cm of edge I'd lose with the lifted tips, but would that defeat the whole purpose of rocker?


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I went from a cambered Palmer Proto to a NS Cobra hybrid rocker of the same length. I don't feel I've lost any control on groomed runs and it's a billion times better in the pow!

What sort of riding are you wanting this board for?


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

just pull up the specs of whatever boards you're looking at and compare the 'edge contact lengths'. it's not an exact science but it gives you a pretty good idea. I don't think it's going to change based on the profile, but it might change depending on how the nose/tail is designed.


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

ItchEtrigR said:


> What's your take, is it better to size up on these profiles? Size down? Properly size?
> 
> I'm considering going full rocker or CRC, just wondering what most are doing on these profiles and what they are experiencing.
> 
> I'm thinking sizing up would help gain a few cm of edge I'd lose with the lifted tips, but would that defeat the whole purpose of rocker?


What are you wanting to use it for? If you want the same control at high speeds etc. then yeah size up looking at edge contact compared with current board. But I assume you are changing profile for a reason? If so then stick with same size and enjoy the changes.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

just stick to proper sizing. i dont know where this whole idea of riding rockered boards means you can down size came from.. of course it all depends on what your riding but for the most part, boards are designed to be ridden the way they are ridden and thats by riding the proper size.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

generally speaking in most cases you size down.

Most Reverse camber boards have some type of edge control that gives it grip and stability.

Another is the tech is different then before as you can stiffen a board with carbon, graphite and other tech junk, as before it was just wood and stiffness was determine by the length of the wood.

At the end of the day it all depends on the board, model, yr, spec and shape of the board and how you use it.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Rcr= run longer since contact points are brought in from the rocker
Crc= run shorter since contact points are further out from the camber


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

It'll be my first time on a full rockered or hybrid, haven't figured out what I'm going for but so far it's between a Process or Custom flying v and a Flow Era, Drifter or some other ones as I come across a sale or used. What I do know is I want a overall full rockered shape or rocker between the bindings, the more exaggerated the rocker the better. 

I'm just trying to figure out what size & flex I want. I'm on a smaller 154 stiffer cambered deck, but at my weight (84kg) my sweet spot is anywhere from 157 to 162.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

ItchEtrigR said:


> It'll be my first time on a full rockered or hybrid, haven't figured out what I'm going for but so far it's between a Process or Custom flying v and a Flow Era, Drifter or some other ones as I come across a sale or used. What I do know is I want a overall full rockered shape or rocker between the bindings, the more exaggerated the rocker the better.
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out what size & flex I want. I'm on a smaller 154 stiffer cambered deck, but at my weight (84kg) my sweet spot is anywhere from 157 to 162.


Do you ride powder much? Do you want speed? Carving at all on groomed runs? Off piste chunder or more natural features in soft snow? All these different things will determine what you want. Full rocker is a bumpy ride as the is nothing to dampen the bumps that is if your not riding groomed trails.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> Do you ride powder much? Do you want speed? Carving at all on groomed runs? Off piste chunder or more natural features in soft snow? All these different things will determine what you want. Full rocker is a bumpy ride as the is nothing to dampen the bumps that is if your not riding groomed trails.


My main concern is of course edge hold which is why I'm thinking sizing up (160+) might be something to consider. I'm not all speed and a hard line pencil thin carve is of less important to me than an ollie off a roller or sliding a box. It's nice however to know it's there if I pay attention to it.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

if edge hold is a concern look at boards with magnetraction like

libtech
mervin
rossani (sp)
smokin

and to lesser degree

never summer
arbor
.

Burton would be the last place I look. The frostbite tech is a joke.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

ItchEtrigR said:


> MI'm not all speed and a hard line pencil thin carve is of less important to me than an ollie off a roller or sliding a box.


not sure going rocker will help your ollies all that much


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

If you're changing to a Hybrid Profile, choose somethin with the same/similar effective edge, side cut, and flex!!!!!

That way you'll appreciate what the profile has to offer!!!!!

If ya just wanna change for sake of change, and wanna learn to ride a completely different profile, then go for the same length as ya regular ride!!!!!


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

td.1000 said:


> not sure going rocker will help your ollies all that much


I realize I'll lose some pop going hybrid rocker, but is it that much of an issue? The rocker between the feet should lend itself well to getting some load on the tail.

Just changing profiles is more the goal here, I read lots of good feedback on these forums from these profiles so i wanna check it out.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Rocker/Rocker Dominant Hybrid will lose Pop over a Camber/Camber Dominant Hybrid!!!!!

* Given that they are of a same/similar construction!!!!!

Rocker/Rocker Dominant Hybrid will be easier to Butter!!!!!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

ItchEtrigR said:


> I realize I'll lose some pop going hybrid rocker, but is it that much of an issue? The rocker between the feet should lend itself well to getting some load on the tail.
> 
> Just changing profiles is more the goal here, I read lots of good feedback on these forums from these profiles so i wanna check it out.


Consider something along the lines of an attack banana maybe? Damn fine board IMO. Slightly more all mountain than your run of the mill park board. Billy goat seems to be a big hit also, but is c3. Which would also be closer to the camber your acquainted with. And there's always the fan (forum) favorite the proto ct (rcr).


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Took the advice of a few and just went with a normal size, figure if I'm gonna get on a profile for the first time might as well enjoy the changes and not compensate for anything by going longer. I went with a 159 Restricted Process Flying V X, seems to be a softer flexing version of the regular Process FV.

I have no idea what to expect except for the regular stuff I have read, shity edge hold, lack of pop, twitchy when flat and the teeter totter feel of too much reverse camber between the feet, sounds like a fun board


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

Why would u get that if edge hold was what u were after?!?!

Whatever!


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

24WERD said:


> Why would u get that if edge hold was what u were after?!?!
> 
> Whatever!


but all the other kids are doing it!


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

With all people I go boarding with they all have mervin boards and never summer boards. flux bindings and union bindings for the guys and girls usually have the burton escapdes.

This is for mostly mt riding type every other weekend type boarders.

ONLy the new people who don't know any better or have bad friends ride burton. But it usually doesn't last.

Don't get me wrong burton make great board on the high end purposes like the family tree line and such just not mt. boards.

Jib boards any board would do.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

24WERD said:


> With all people I go boarding with they all have mervin boards and never summer boards. flux bindings and union bindings for the guys and girls usually have the burton escapdes.
> 
> This is for mostly mt riding type every other weekend type boarders.
> 
> ...


Im not to concerned about brand names, about quality I'll be happy on a poplar core, wrapped in biax with metal edges. I dont buy snowboards for special tech that I dont believe in, The right price, flex, size & profile is what I look for.

I landed on this board mainly because of the price, it happened to have the kind of profle Im looking for and seems to have more of a softer park flex than the regular Process FV. Exactly what I was looking for at the right price.

I started this thread looking for opinions/ideas on sizing rockered boards not what kind of board to buy.


----------

